# Toyota RAV-Hard on Petrol



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

Is the Toyota Rav4 (Luna) hard on Petrol.  I'm about to buy one, I was going to go for a diesel, but I've seen a nice Petrol one and am wondering how sore it might be on petrol.

Also, 2002, 4Dr, 78K miles for 15,000 - does that sound dear,cheap or about right?

Thanks guys!


----------



## NHG (25 Jan 2007)

I have just bought a diesel one. (2.2 - & love it.)

I was told that the petrol ones are hard on fuel and that the newer models are much more fuel efficient. I think they are 1.8 petrol - big body for small engine. Do a google search and read the reviews.

The new model 2.2L diesel engine got a way better review that the 2.0L petrol.

Price sounds all right.  How long do you plan to hold it for?  How much milage will you have on it when you plan to resell?  A diesel engine with high mileage will have a better resale value.


----------



## polo9n (25 Jan 2007)

78K SOUND A LOT OF MILEAGE TO ME. there lots other jeep out there..but wats the main reason u going for a jeep?
with that mileage the maintenance cost might be high..lots of problem will pop up..


----------



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

polo9n said:


> 78K SOUND A LOT OF MILEAGE TO ME. there lots other jeep out there..but wats the main reason u going for a jeep?
> with that mileage the maintenance cost might be high..lots of problem will pop up..


 
It's a Toyota - so that's not really a problem for me.  I'd be more concerned about it's resale value and how much it is going to cost me to run...


----------



## MBoyle (25 Jan 2007)

Any other thoughts out there please help...!


----------



## bacchus (25 Jan 2007)

NHG said:


> I have just bought a diesel one. (2.2 - & love it.)
> I was told that the petrol ones are hard on fuel and that the newer models are much more fuel efficient.


 
Average of 9.4l/100km with new 2.0L petrol (urban driving).


----------



## Sunster (25 Jan 2007)

My wife has the 1.8 petrol Rav 4 and it does 38mpg!


----------



## lexus (26 Jan 2007)

Hi all, similar to this im looking at a 2002 2ltr 3door rav, with 30K miles colour coded, side steps, roof rails and spoiler for 15,000 how does this sound>
same price as the 5 door which is making me think is expensive


----------



## Mr2 (26 Jan 2007)

Rav4 petrol is a little thirsty but not bad, it's got a big body on her for the engine, 3dr rav would have been cheaper to buy new but there harder to get second hand and it has a bit of kit on it aswell. 78k miles is a little higher than average on petrol. Always a good seller second hand.


----------



## MBoyle (22 Feb 2007)

Hi All,

Just to let you knoe I took ownership of my Toyota Rav4 about 2 weeks ago and I'm delighted with it.  It's a lovely drive, it does what you want it to with very little effort, and is not overly hard on Petrol.  A 5 Door 02 Petrol luna Model set me back 15K.

J


----------



## Buddyboy (22 Feb 2007)

As for longevity....

I have a '94 2 door Rav4 2.0 petrol. It has 128,000 kilometers and still going strong.  Consumption is 10km/ltr.  My mate sold his last year with 250,000 Kms up. Still going strong, but couldn't afford the petrol any more.

I heard that Toyota had a reputation for good build quality, and I now believe it.

Would I sell it?  why bother. Goes like a dream, absolutely no problems.  Easy to service, and starts every time.


----------



## tosullivan (23 Feb 2007)

NHG said:


> I have just bought a diesel one. (2.2 - & love it.)
> 
> I was told that the petrol ones are hard on fuel and that the newer models are much more fuel efficient. I think they are 1.8 petrol - big body for small engine. Do a google search and read the reviews.
> 
> ...


how is that 2.2 diesel?
we have a Verso with the older 2.0 diesel and its a bit noisy but not a bad engine.  I have heard the 2.2 is great but couldn't afford to stretch to a new model with the 2.2.
The Verso diesels are rare so we really had no choice


----------



## NHG (23 Feb 2007)

Hi tosullivan,  getting around 40mpg at the min - only 2200km on the clock yet - will get clearer picture when more mileage clocked up.

Very silent, very comfortable, very fast - hard to hold it back.  I think that a 2.0L diesel would be big enough for the body size.  Glad I waited for the sol model.

Boot a good size even, had no problem last week with grocery shop - buggy and groceries all in the boot not even stacked on top of each other - usually half the groceries in the boot and the rest in the car.


----------



## tosullivan (23 Feb 2007)

NHG, we got the Sol aswell and the spec is great.  Very lucky to find one 2nd hand as they only sold a handful new. It was 2yrs old with only 21k km and 14 months warranty left.  Private sale aswell so saved on the dealer cost.

We only have it 2 weeks but so far the consumption seems good.  My wife was telling me she was filling up the last car every 2 weeks on a 65 litre tank of petrol just doing school runs at 10miles/day.  We are now just finishing week 2 of ownership and the Verso tank is just over half full and in that period we did a journey over & back to Sandyford that she normally wouldn't be doing which is about 45 mile round trip.  The tank in the Verso is also only 55litres, so it seems even on the short trips the diesel is much more economical than the petrol.


----------



## NHG (23 Feb 2007)

tosullivan is it an avensis verso or a corolla verso that you purchased?  I agree, my rav4 costs about half the price of running a 1.6L petrol primera


----------



## bacchus (23 Feb 2007)

tosullivan said:


> My wife was telling me she was filling up the last car every 2 weeks on a 65 litre tank of petrol just doing school runs at 10miles/day.


 
That's 15mpg !!! what was she driving ?


----------



## tosullivan (23 Feb 2007)

NHG said:


> tosullivan is it an avensis verso or a corolla verso that you purchased? I agree, my rav4 costs about half the price of running a 1.6L petrol primera


Corolla Verso



bacchus said:


> That's 15mpg !!! what was she driving ?


BMW 523i (2.5l)
They were all very short runs. 2.5 mile there, 2.5 back. 2.5 there 45min later, 2.5 back.  Repeated again in the afternoon.

I gave wrong numbers...she said she was getting about 390 miles from the tank so I think that works out about 25mpg which isn't too bad I suppose.  Seems she is getting a bit more now though


----------

